# googou



## googou (Sep 14, 2004)

dear sir/ madam,
I tried to insert a cdtutorial to learn frontpage, I got a window( I never got it before) that read:

16 bit window sub station
c:\window\system32\autoexec.nt
the system file is not suitable for
running msdos window applications

I don't have a cd for my win os pro sp2. I thought I had a 32bit edition. I'm not sure what kind of bus I have. my knowledge of comps is limited. sorry. what can you do for me?
thank you for your consideration,
googou


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi there - welcome to TSG! 

Take a look at this article from Microsoft's website, following the directions under where it says *Resolution*.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;324767

I hope that this information helps you.

Good luck!


----------



## 4charlotte (Sep 20, 2003)

Here's an easy, fast fix. 
Re: C:WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\AUTOEXEC.NT 

Go to C:\windows\repair.
Open the folder.
Find the autoexec.nt file.
Copy it
Go to Windows\system32.
Open that folder.
Paste the file you just copied into it.

I used Start, then used "run" and typed in C:\windows\repair...did the copying then went back to "run" and typed in Windows\system32 and found the file to paste into that way...
I know it sounds like "of course" to those in the know..but for a Tech NO person like me...it was a Eureka! moment.


----------

